# Screaming Baby, every night, all night long



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

My almost-seventeen-month old is waking up every hour or so and screaming. Sometimes nursing helps, sometimes not, but who wants to be woken up by screaming all night long? I can't find anything physically wrong- he's fine during the day- and it really seems like this is a bad habit he has gotten himself into. Any suggestions? I am so tired!
Annette


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

My dd did that when she had an infection (throat or ears). She cried and couldn't sleep well at night but seemed fine durong the day. Hope that's not what's bothering your ds. Sorry you are missing out on sleep too! It is sooo hard to mother when you're exhausted!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Perhaps an infection, could it be teeth. My lil' guy does this from time to time, it seems to correspondwith teething and if I put him to sleep in clothes he seems to get hot. I think I might call the ped to rule out any healthy problems causing this. Oh, also perhaps are they learning a new skill? Good luck mama, hope you figure it out.


----------



## Jaimep (Feb 26, 2004)

Not all ear infections and such show up readily.. My mom said my little brother had a major ear infection but no fever and acted perfectly normal all day. They discovered it when the babysitter saw Puss and *that day* he ran his first fever. The Doctor said he had had it a while most likely. Poor baby.


----------



## our veggie baby (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you happen to know if your baby wakes up screaming or wakes up...waits a bit, then screams...
I only ask because night terrors are more common than you think in children of that age and it may be worth checking into...they are much different than nightmares....it is more like your mind wakes up and your body doesn't and for a moment you are literally paralyzed and it is terrifying...young children seem to have them mostly and people usually grow out of them with age as to my understanding (for the most part)...

just a suggestion...good luck I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *our veggie baby*
Do you happen to know if your baby wakes up screaming or wakes up...waits a bit, then screams...
I only ask because night terrors are more common than you think in children of that age and it may be worth checking into...they are much different than nightmares....it is more like your mind wakes up and your body doesn't and for a moment you are literally paralyzed and it is terrifying...young children seem to have them mostly and people usually grow out of them with age as to my understanding (for the most part)...


I remember my DD #1 going through night terrors at 18 months







Poor babe, all I could do was hold her and love her untill she either "woke up" or fell abck asleep. It didn't happen every night but it happend a few times in a period of a week or two


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think it was teeth- last night was better
Thanks, mamas- you are all awesome!


----------

